# NEED SIDE SKIRT END CAPS!!!



## alero440 (Jan 26, 2006)

I am looking for the 97-98 240sx end caps for the side skirts. Recently purchased a set (used) and didn't recieve the end caps. Was wondering if anyone has a set for sale. Dealership wants $54.10 a piece for them. Color doesn't matter since the whole car is getting re-sprayed. Please let me know...

[email protected] in case you want to e-mail me.

Thanks,
Stephanie


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

Try www.pandagarage.com or www.jspec.com


----------

